# Royal Canin (Maltese) Food --- Help Please !



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Hello again guy's , 

So i went today to the dogs Market wanted to buy FOOD for my maltese !

and they suggest me to buy : Royal Canin for Maltese !*

*MY QUESTION :
*
*look on the picture this is the food im gonna buy BUT my dog is 4month old only and on the food is wrote "ADULT" what does that mean ?
is there the same this food buy for immature ?
or this food (adult) would work for my 4 month maltese ?*


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

When my fluffs came to me at 6 months, they were still on RC puppy food. This is what the bag looked like. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

maddysmom said:


> When my fluffs came to me at 6 months, they were still on RC puppy food. This is what the bag looked like.
> Hope this helps.


*
i know , but my doctor said : royal canin matlese is the best !
but i dont understand "adult" my puppy must pass 10month ?

and i have this food atm :*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Puppies should be on puppy food at 6 months, not adult food from everything I've ever heard. And Royal Canin's not a great food but I do know that your options in Israel are limited. Did they have any other brands of puppy food? What did your breeder use?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I compared Royal Canin puppy against the small breed adult and found, as I expected, that the puppy formula contains about *5% more protein*. Still, it is not a good food. I contains corn and weight gluten which can contribute to tear staining, allergies, and gastrointestinal discomfort.

See if you can find a food by Fromm, Stella and Chewies, Honest Kitchen etc.

I realize that you might be challenged to read it, but the Dog Food Advisor gives you information on just about every brand.

\http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/best-dog-foods/best-dry-dog-foods/

Another reason that you don't want to have corn in your puppies diet is that it contains low quality protein, which is calculated into the protein content. Low quality, dry protein is especially bad for Maltese and other toy dogs as it is very hard on their liver.

A lot of vets push Royal Canin, whether or not they are motivated by $, I wouldn't do it. In fact, when I was looking for a new vet, some of them had on their web-sites that they recommend Royal Canin, and I immediately decided not to go to that vet.

If you can't find a better food, suppose you supplement his adult formula food with a little real meat and egg?


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

*i use this food atm , but the doctor told me to use "royal canin maltese" its better ! 
*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know atm. Your choices may be much more limited than here.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sylie said:


> I compared Royal Canin puppy against the small breed adult and found, as I expected, that the puppy formula contains about *5% more protein*. Still, it is not a good food. I contains corn and weight gluten which can contribute to tear staining, allergies, and gastrointestinal discomfort.
> 
> See if you can find a food by Fromm, Stella and Chewies, Honest Kitchen etc.
> 
> ...


i know , but royal canin is really famous company and alot of people use it , i dunno i think its good my friend use it for the maltese and have no problem with it !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I don't know atm. Your choices may be much more limited than here.


Sylvia...I think atm means "at the moment" but I could very well be wrong.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

maddysmom said:


> Sylvia...I think atm means "at the moment" but I could very well be wrong.


yes thats right i mean atm : at this time !
and yeah only thing i have almost here is " royal canin company , i cant see any other good food here


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Fozi1993 said:


> yes thats right i mean atm : at this time !
> and yeah only thing i have almost here is " royal canin company , i cant see any other good food here


What are your other choices?
Royal Canin might be a famous name to you because they have great marketing and most veterinarians use this food so it's why the push to use it.
I couldn't wean my fluffs off this food quick enough!


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

Right now my puppy is on Royal Canin as well is it not good for puppies?
I ask because I saw the comment "I couldn't wean my fluffs off this food quick enough!".


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Sweetmaltese4life said:


> The one Joanne requested IS ROYAL CANIN just for puppy up to 10 months old.
> So you can give this to puppy. My puppy is about 4 months as well and that's what we feed him.
> I think the XSMALL bag has kibble a little smaller than the kibble your currently feeding puppy.


Ok so its okai if i but him the maltese royal canin ? Right ?


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*I *would think so because that's what my pup is eating and he is doing great I never heard anything bad against it.
However I don't know everything so if anyone here is against please explain.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok so its okai if i but him the maltese royal canin ? Right ?

What I would do in your place is to feed him the Maltese formula, plus some meat, fish or egg that you eat. I'm not sure how big he is, but probably about a tablespoon chopped up.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweetmaltese4life said:


> *I *would think so because that's what my pup is eating and he is doing great I never heard anything bad against it.
> However I don't know everything so if anyone here is against please explain.


Check the Dog Food Advisor's rating. This is a big company with huge marketing, including vet's who sell it in their practice. Personally, I avoid all food that is manufactured by the big conglomerates, such as General Mills and Nestle. RC is manufactured by Mars Company,yep the disgusting candy people. They market world wide, which is why it is available in the small eastern European country where Fozi lives. 

You have more choices. Personally, I have, after hours and hours of reading, decided that kibble is a poor choice period. Your pup may be doing fine now, but after years of eating a dry food with low quality protein, he is in danger of developing liver and/or kidney problems. Then what happens? Many vets will put the animal on a prescription diet (Royal Canin makes prescription diets) that is expensive, but has very little food value. If the animal is kept on this food for a long period, they will become emaciated and weak. There is so much information and misinformation out there, all you can do is follow what seems logical and sensible to you.

Many brands of dog food that were highly rated have sold out to the big guys. They used the reputation built by the smaller companies, but changed (degraded) the formula once they took over.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you I really appreciate the advice Sylvia!! 
So what I'm thinking is to make up for any lost nutrients while I feed him this kibble add maybe some veggies and egg.
Like green beans I do for Mallow.
I noticed that website even has charts explaining protein/fat/carbs percentage.
I would think the amount also depends on the dog, for example, overweight, puppy, or underweight ect.
This is very informative.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweetmaltese4life said:


> Thank you I really appreciate the advice Sylvia!!
> So what I'm thinking is to make up for any lost nutrients while I feed him this kibble add maybe some veggies and egg.
> Like green beans I do for Mallow.


I suggested that route for Fozi who has limited choices. I suggest you go to Dog Food Adviser and select a food that does not contain corn or wheat. If you want to stay with kibble, I suggest Fromm. I used to buy it from Chewy.com.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweetmaltese4life said:


> Thank you I really appreciate the advice Sylvia!!
> So what I'm thinking is to make up for any lost nutrients while I feed him this kibble add maybe some veggies and egg.
> Like green beans I do for Mallow.
> I noticed that website even has charts explaining protein/fat/carbs percentage.
> ...


This is a good read on what to look for in a dog food. Hope this helps.
How To Select a Pet Food That's Actually Good For Your Pet


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

Ty Joanne!! 

Has anyone tried 
Fromm Heartland Gold Grain-Free Puppy Dry Dog Food
Or
Fromm Gold Holistic Puppy Dry Dog Food
wondering which has the smaller kibble I'm looking on chewy.com


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Sweetmaltese4life said:


> Ty Joanne!!
> 
> Has anyone tried
> Fromm Heartland Gold Grain-Free Puppy Dry Dog Food
> ...


I haven't tried those but the Fromm Four Star is an all life stages food meaning it can be used for puppies too. That's what I've been feeding Daisy since she was about 4 months. The kibble is small enough for her and she's 3lbs.


----------



## Fozi1993 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks you all for the nice answer i l see what to do thanks once again !


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to agree with Sylvia also, its all in the marketing. Grain Free is always best and corn is pretty much always GMO, not good. Grains can affect the gut long term and cause many problems for your dog. After much research I have found the freeze dried raw diets to be the best for healthy dogs.


----------

